# For those in Irene's path



## Flying minis (Aug 26, 2011)

Sending prayers for all who are in the path of Hurricane Irene - hope you, your loved ones, and your animal friends stay safe over the next days.


----------



## Davie (Aug 26, 2011)

Adding my concern and prayers for those in Irene's path. Please, please seek shelter for family, friends, furkids, and the horses. If I lived closer would offer pasture space for those that needed to move out of harms way,

Please let us know how you all come though this storm. Praying everyone is OK


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for your prayers and concern, I've spent the past two days getting prepared. We've been through this before, so hopeing every thing turns out OK, will let you all know probably not until Monday. Thank you, it's much appreciated. Love to all, Terry


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks to all. I'm 50 miles SW of Virginia Beach.....




....will have lots and lots of rain (I'm not in any flood area, just high land) and wind. The uncertainty is worst and loss of power, mostly from downed trees. There are several LB members in NC, within the storm zone.

It's expected here Sat night into Sun morning. Would prefer daylight pass instead, at least you can see the situation then. Probably lose satellite for a while, so will report when I can. YEP, been battening down the hatches! I've lived in the area for over 55 yrs, so been in this mess before. Not fun but, not usually as bad as tornadoes. Remember Andrew in Homestead FL? Lost a home there and heavy damage to many apartment buildings but, still around to talk about it, Thank God. Well insured then and now.

Hope all others in the path are spared any serious damages/losses.


----------



## CKC (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the prayers. I've also, been praying for everyone. We are not in the direct path of the hurricane at this time, but that seems to be changing each hour and we are most likely going to see a tropical storm warning soon. We still haven't repaired the damage from Isabelle. I also, have concerns for our town of Culpeper. They are demolishing a building right now that had major damage from the earthquake and then the aftershock. It's very sad. Apartments, businesses and a church are going to be demolished. All built in the 1800's. They are trying to hurry and get this one building finished before the hurricane hits.

One of my best friends in laws house was close to the earthquakes epicenter. There house took a direct hit by the earthquake. The copper wiring came loose from the water heater and flooded their basement. The toilet tank lids came loose and flooded their bathrooms. They lost one side of their house and there is extensive damage to the drywall and foundation. No earthquake insurance so they don't know what they are going to do. It's just heartbreaking. Now they have to prepare for Irene.

My Mom's best friends live in the Outer Banks. She has pets and opted to stay behind. I'm really worried for them and everyone that stayed to ride this storm out.

Kim


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 26, 2011)

Connecticut is expected to get a direct hit, but we are so far inland that we are only 3 miles from the MA border so at least in no danger of storm surge. We could get several inches to a foot of rain though, and could lose trees and power. We are about as prepared as we can get. Still haven't decided where to park all the vehicles though... we have LOTS of trees (and vehicles!) and only a 2 car garage.

Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 26, 2011)

Please keep praying for us!

Thank you so much for posting this thread. I am sitting here right now with the hurricane coming straight for me. Not kidding. The weather report says it is coming ashore between Harkers Island and the mouth of North River in Carteret county , NC. MY ADDRESS!!!! The river is my back yard!!! I can see Harkers Island from my back door! The worst has not hit yet but the trees are bending, the rain is really loud on our back windows.

My three minis are in the barn with escape doors to the pasture open. The rain will be coming in from every direction before it is done tomorrow. I dug ditches today in hopes of directing the rain away from the barn. Our land is high so I am not to worried about the river flooding. I just hate that I can not go out and check on them, but it is way too dangerous.

I have lived in Hurricane Alley for all of my 59 years, but hurricanes still scare me when they hit at night. I can not see my barn or fences. I am actually ridding this storm out in my new house. Lost the previous house to hurricanes... twice! House...not mobil home. This house is built to withstand most hurricanes, so my brother was going to bring his wife over so they could be safe here. They lost so much land during pervious storms that the river is only 8 ft. from their back door.

They have not shown up yet... can not help but worry. Hope they decided the storm is already too bad to come. And they live just down the path from me. They are probably afraid of falling branches.

Please keep Bucky, Bit, and Chester in your prayers tonight. My barn dogs are with them. Cats in the garage. Hubby sleeping for now. I am glued to the TV for company... until the power goes out.

Good luck to every one and every critter in Irene's path. I will be praying for all of you too. Melinda

Here is a pic of my back yard late this afternoon, and my barn with it's upper half doors closed . It is so great the minis can walk right under them.


----------



## bevann (Aug 26, 2011)

almost ready here.Plywood on barn windows(boy is it dark in there now)things removed from yard that could become airborne, trailer hooked to van(which has all my yard benches and flower pots from the back porch inside) for more weight.I think I'm ready.I just hate the thought of losing power and no AC.My farm is on major resort highway and it looks like rats leaving a sinking ship.Mandatory evacuation for Rehoboth Beach,DE and Ocean City MD 3/4 close to water and you better be out by 9AM Sat.several businesses in my town were closed as of 6PM Fri.I keep telling myself that house and barn has been here for over 100 years and it will be fine here.Glad when Monday comes.I will keep in touch if I can.due to start here about noon Sat so I'm getting up early to put all horses out for a few hours before locking them in the barn.Off to bed since I may not get much sleep Sat night.


----------



## REO (Aug 27, 2011)

Please God, keep all our friends, forum family and their loved ones safe!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi everybody...

Power was off for a while. Back now so I thought I would let you know..... My brother and his wife Charlotte just got here safe and sound, very wet, about 40 min.s ago.



Reported that lots of limbs are down between our homes. My white board pasture fence was still up as they came by.

Wind is really howling, our siding is singing and moaning like crazy. The vinyl flooring in the kitchen is pillowing up a bit from air blowing beneath our house. And Hurricane Irene is not even here yet.

Power flickering, so bye for now. Thanks for all the good thoughts.

My thoughts and prayers are for every body facing Irene, staying well, staying safe!...... Melinda


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2011)

Sending prayers for everyone anywhere near the path of Irene. The news here in the UK says that she has hit the NC coast a little sooner than expected??





Really hoping that you, your families and animals stay safe. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Magic (Aug 27, 2011)

Adding my prayers for all of you in the path of the hurricane, so scary! Please be safe!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 27, 2011)

We are getting hammered here... and it is supposed to get a lot worse. Tornados reported not far from us. Winds are high. wish us luck say prayers, incredible rain.. ugh. SE pa, checking in. scary night.



Nobody is getting sleep here tonight.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 28, 2011)

Update from us here in Southern Maryland, we are fine, lost power last night at 10 and it just came back on. We had watermelon for breakfast, no coffee, so I'm drinking it now. The only damage we had was some limbs falling on fences, but since we replaced our wood board fences with electric tape I just remove the limbs and tighten the fence. Hubby did need to replace one gate that split in two. Horses are all fine, but stalls are really dirty cause they have been in for so long. I'm waiting for them to finish eating hay in the stalls and throw them outside so I can clean. Hope everyone else is fairing just as well and no major damage.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad you are ok Terry.





Still saying prayers for everyone and hoping that they will soon log in to tell us that they are ok, or to give us news of others where perhaps they have no power.

So please report in folks, we are all very worried about about you all!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 28, 2011)

We're good here in southern NJ no damage horses

are all munching hay in their stalls.

Still real windy actually more wind than during the storm

but we got lucky and so far have not lost electric

Flooding wise we never have any water problems so now its just the last of the wind to get through.

I hope this is the last time I hope for Monday to get here on a weekend LOL


----------



## CKC (Aug 29, 2011)

All good here. Lots of rain and wind, but no damage.

Continued prayers for everyone.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 30, 2011)

Things fine here --- HUGE amounts of rain 10-12" here. I'm on high land and it's soaked in nicely. While all animals had access to shelter, there were a few who chose to take a shower.





Only damage at my farm was about 7 or 8 pieces of siding off of one of my sheds. Lucky as it could have been so much worse.

Did lose power at 6:30 AM on Sat before storm hit Sat night. Power back on about 7:30PM last night



Sure was nice!!! 3 days was all I needed of that...



Generators only do so much.

Lot of trees down, power lines, some heavily damaged along coastal areas, etc.

The good part is that the heavy rains have almost put out the 6500 acre wildfire that lightening started 8/4 in the Dismal Swamp. That's about 40 mile from me and on a couple days we had smoke from the smoldering peat that looked like heavy fog -- smell was bad! Many in Virginia Beach & NC had that smoke for days/weeks. Know that they are thankful for the relief.

Glad that no serious damage/injury has been reported by others on forum. Hope all are safe.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Every Body,

Wanted to thank every one who was praying for those of us in Irene's path. I was pretty scared that night and it really helped me to read your prayers.

Just got phone and computer service on.
 


Power back on Mon, night , was out from Sat, about 3:00 AM.

We had some wind driven rain damage to river side of the house, but the structure did fine. Considering we took the direct hit of first land fall between Harkers Island and North River on NC coast, we did great. Many of my neighbors were not so lucky



.

What the first part of the storm weakened, was hit hard after the eye past over. Like going through 2 storms, back to back, with about 1 hr. of calm between. I will post some pics I took. The minis and critters did just fine in their storm shelter. I lost lots of fencing. Have several sections of small pastures but had damage to them all. Lots of trees down, limbs on fences.

Luckily, my 3 minis love home and are happy not roaming the community. I do have several areas secure again but will wait until Katrina passes before serious repairs are made.

My brother had roof damage but no flooding. The road to his house was blocked by lots of broken trees. So glad they did not fall on them as they headed to my place Sat. evening!

Here are some pics of the minis riding it out in their storm shelter (taken while the eye passed over,) My fence which blew down,

Sign says "Mini Horse parking only".

My heart goes out to all the others who had damage. Hope all are safe and sound now. Please keep up dating!


----------



## Melinda Dean (Aug 31, 2011)

some more pics.

1 st. pic.... Broken wooden fence lines (electric and "T" posts held up fine!)

2nd.... Where did the rest of my fence go?

3rd.... taken as first half of Irene was easing off. My big tree was holding strong but was striped bare. Pine trees in back ground bending almost double during high gusts.

None of my other storm pics are clear because of the blinding rain.

Thanks to all my mini friends for the e-mails asking about us. I will reply as soon as I can.


----------



## Boss Mare (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone that sent good wishes.

We were directly in Irene's path here. Out of all of the counties in Maryland -- ST. Mary's was the only one in a hurricane warning vs a tropical storm. It was a rough night. I think I slept two hours and had to work at 8:00am the next day. Horses were safe, we were safe.

Only lost power for less than 24 hours, although the second day I got a hotel room just because I can't survive without a shower, or power nonetheless. We lost a few trees on the property, horses were hardly phased. Lots to clean up after, but considering we were so lucky!

Some in the area didn't recover power until 6 days later, lost homes due to trees down, etc. A few deaths.

We were so fortunate. Especially since I live in an area VERY heavily wooded with trees all around us.

Thanks again for good thoughts.

I hope those affected recover quickly.

On another note, the earthquake in VA.. literally almost knocked me off my feet in Southern MD.. it's been some rough times lately.. and the wildfire in VA swamp.. we had smoke down here for over a week from it.


----------

